# New adoptee in the house...need some advice.



## bouldergsd (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey guys,
Just got my big boy from the humane society and brought him home today. He is still unsure about his new surroundings and he seems skittish. I am afraid to let him off the leash because he seems to want to get the **** out of everywhere he is...im guessing its just an attitude from being in cages all the time. Anyways, any ideas to help him feel more at home?
Any advice would be awesome.
Thanks,
-Mike


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi Mike,

Welcome and thanks for rescuing! Good instincts to keep him on a leash. It will keep him safe and help him bond to you too. It sometimes takes a while for a dog to get comfortable in their new home--anywhere from a few days to several months, depending on the individual dog. 

One thing I do anytime I bring in a new dog is I carry really yummy treats around with me everywhere. I usually start with something like chopped up pieces of turkey dogs or real chicken. I like to do a lot of really simple games and commands with the new dog and set them up for success every time. Even the littlest thing (like a glance my way with a shy or nervous dog) earns them a yummy reward. 

I also like to do lots of lots of long walks to help them burn off that pent up anxiety from the shelter and from being in a new location. 

Clicker training is also a great place to start with a new dog who needs some confidence building. There's lots of great info here on that: http://www.clickertraining.com/library

Hope that helps and we'd love to see some pictures of your new boy!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.brightstargsd.org/mainpages/adviseforowners.html has some good information as well. 

Agree with the above and a lot of not paying attention to the dog as well. Not ignoring, just letting them get the idea of what is happening. 

Not sure if you have a crate but a nice safe place is also good. 

And NILIF: http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm tends to help relax them. 

Keep posting! Congrats and THANK YOU.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for rescuing him and welcome to the board. It'll take him a little while to get acclimated. Clover paced for two weeks after we brought her home from rescue. Attention and reassurance will go a long way. Talk to him a lot and start to set rythym to his life and he'll calm down. He just needs to understand he is now safe and secure.


----------



## bouldergsd (Nov 10, 2008)

ya right now it seems like he's pretty tired from the move because he's just chillin downstairs with his cow ear and doesn't want anything to do with anyone. im sure he's beat...changing homes can be a large burden. he's a little scaredy cat and is startles easily. 
he doesnt seem to inclined to go into the crate, but im gonna try with some treats.
is it unusual for them not to be very hungry? i tried giving him numerous treats and even a tater tot and he didnt want anything to do with it. ill get pics up as soon as my roommate loads em on the computer.
thanks


----------



## bouldergsd (Nov 10, 2008)

update: day 2
this morning he woke me up bright and early and we went for an hour long walk up into the mountains. he was a lil tired after that but I felt he could use a little more exercise so my roommate took him for a run even further.
he was beat after that so he went to his spot and slept for a while.
our other dog wanted to play all day and he gets annoyed with the spunky chocolate lab, but hasnt shown aggression yet. im hoping thats a good sign.

oh and he follows me everywhere. i took a shower and put him in the kennel and he whined so loud i could hear him upstairs over the shower.

i'm trying to get him to eat but hes doesn't seem to into eating out of his bowl. i have a bunch of samples of different food and he'll eat some out of my hands but then he wont eat out of the bowl. i probably shouldn't feed him out of my hands. any input?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Problem feeding a rescue?*


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Problem feeding a rescue?*

I think you've still got an adjustment period going on. He's confused and probably depressed so he's not eating. Do you have an lowfat cottage cheese or high quality canned food or fresh chicken, canned salmon or even scrambled or raw eggs? You can add one of those in there to make the food more enticing. 

I think it's ok to feed him out of your hand right now as it does help your bond with him but obviously you do need him to eventually eat out of the bowl so I would try adding stuff in to make his food more interesting.


----------



## bouldergsd (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Problem feeding a rescue?*

i don't have any of that but i will look into that. hes definitely still adjusting. he ate a little bit of steak i had tonight but didnt seem all that interested. he's tired so ill try again tomorrow...hence the photo


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Problem feeding a rescue?*

When my dogs aren't feeling well I boil chicken breast for them and double cook some brown rice (cook in twice as much water for twice as long) and then mix it all together. Sometimes I also mix in a raw scrambled egg at the end so it cooks into the mixture. Maybe he'd like something like that? I often feed homemade to my new fosters or rescues, I just like giving them a little extra tlc. 

Poor guy does look skinny!









Is he drinking enough water?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Problem feeding a rescue?*

If I have to get rescued can I come to BowWowMeow's home? You have some excellent ideas. My mom did the same with a puppy she got that wouldn't eat - gave him scrambled eggs and that helped him to start eating again.


----------



## bouldergsd (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Problem feeding a rescue?*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWhen my dogs aren't feeling well I boil chicken breast for them and double cook some brown rice (cook in twice as much water for twice as long) and then mix it all together. Sometimes I also mix in a raw scrambled egg at the end so it cooks into the mixture. Maybe he'd like something like that? I often feed homemade to my new fosters or rescues, I just like giving them a little extra tlc.
> 
> Poor guy does look skinny!
> 
> ...


ill try making him some gourmet meals tomorrow. and ya we constantly have a bowl of water in the kitchen that we refill. i think it may be the picture but he's a good 73 pounds...i am gonna make sure he's fed well but not too much. ive seen the result of overeating in my parents lab.


----------



## bouldergsd (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Problem feeding a rescue?*

took your advice and gave him a boiled chicken and brown rice dinner. he ate it up like a champ. tomorrow ill mix some dry dog so he can transition...


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Problem feeding a rescue?*

Whenever I have a dog with an upset stomach I too cook up the boiled chicken and rice combo. 

I'm sitting here thinking about the different time frames it's taken some of the foster and rescue dogs to acclimate to me, new house smells, traffic and siren noises, etc. 1-2 weeks will make such a difference.

Anytime you have a dog eating out of your hand is an opportunity to reinforce your bond. He gets to sniff you, and become more confident that this is the hand who feeds me! The one thing I won't do is feed my dinner, from my plate while the dog sits by the table...in my mind that reinforces begging. 

I had one rescue take 4 months to sit down next to me. She'd been abused by someone who wore a baseball cap and would take it off to hit her. You could tell based on how she would repeatedly react to objects being held in ones hands. With her I had to be especially careful I only spoke in a light sing-songy voice.

The lives of these dogs prior to joining us is pretty varied. The escape artist mentality is pretty common. Does his collar have a tag w/your name and number? In the past month I've caught 3 dogs around town and thankfully each had collars w/tags.

With new dogs I toss treats (dried liver is pretty popular) into their crates, along with smoked bones, or pigs ears. I want to impress upon them that this is a fun place. The crate doors are open and they come and go. 

Thank you for your decision to save a life!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Problem feeding a rescue?*



> Originally Posted By: bouldergsdtook your advice and gave him a boiled chicken and brown rice dinner. he ate it up like a champ. tomorrow ill mix some dry dog so he can transition...


Hey, that's great news! Tell him it was courtesy of his Aunt Ruth in Buffalo!









You may always have to mix something into his food--some dogs are just like that and it's healthy for them to get some fresh food too. 

Boulder is a cool town, btw. Haven't been there in 20 years but enjoyed it and loved all of the nearby hiking!


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Problem feeding a rescue?*

Do you have any idea how old he is?


----------



## bouldergsd (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Problem feeding a rescue?*

i think he's around a year but he may be a little bit older.

he ate chicken and rice again today but he did not like the food that was underneath.
he's skittish but he's getting used to us really fast which is awesome. he follows me around and lays next to me on the couch, but get frightened by loud noises or intimidating behavior (like my roommate gettin on all fours to wrestle).

the one problem i'm having is getting him to go to the bathroom when we go out. for the first two days he was fine and would pee when we went outside. but now he hasn't peed or pooped in almost a day. any ideas?


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Problem feeding a rescue?*

I'm assuming when he was with the humane society he wasn't walked, just let out into a fenced area to do his business. This last 24 hrs, when he hasn't gone, is he on a leash or loose in a yard? 

Skye did the same thing when she was new to my home. Unfortunately she also began to come inside and immediately download in my house...not such a cool thing. I had to walk her straight into her crate. I knew she was thirsty so got a small pail, w/a hook from the animal supply store for the crate. On 30-45 minute walks, when she wouldn't do her business I couldn't let her in the house loose. We went straight to the crate. 15 minutes later we went back outside for another walk. 

Not to discourage you, but on this particular issue Skye just about did me in. You need to remain patient with him and remain consistent. i.e. His actions will create the same reaction from you...each and every time! 

When Skye wouldn't download on our walks she went straight to her crate. It was self-preservation! I also started carrying really good treats with me so the moment she peed I could reinforce. (she was a scavenger so food was a great reinforcement for her) I too like the clicker concepts...don't always have one w/me so click w/my tongue on the roof of my mouth...

Skye was really goofy about doing her business on a leash...I realized she had 'never' been walked (2 1/2 yrs old...I was her 3rd owner). She's incredibly bright...tilts her head when I talk to her...She was also very stubborn about this! 

On the issue of food: It's been suggested that you may always need to add something special to his food...I tend to mix it in so they have to eat the kibble also...What brand are you using? There are some brands he simply may not like. (I have a cat who won't eat Eagle Pack). 

Elsewhere on the forum you'll run into whole threads on different foods, and is one better than another! Since last you wrote has he done his business for you? I base what I feed on each individual dog and the consistency of their poop (well formed vs. the runs). 

In KC there's a great little animal store, The Barkery and Bath. They have very high end foods and are great at handing out samples. They also welcome all 4 legged critters. If you can find a place like this in Boulder it will offer you a great opportunity for socializing, in an environment with knowledgeable animal loving people. 

On the issue of being startled/frightened by loud noises or intimidating behavior. When I have a new guy in my home and they react w/fear to an object or sound. I make a point to show them that this thing can't hurt them. Have him sniff, encourage him to walk up to it...or with your room mate say 'check it out' while he does this same thing...over and over until the dog sees nothing bad will happen to him. You're teaching a puppy (in a year old body) all about your universe.


----------



## bouldergsd (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Problem feeding a rescue?*

thanks a lot for your response...lots of good advice there.

i understand why you got frustrated when she would go for a walk and then she would do her business. its frustrating to take them out in the snow (like last night) to do their business and then right when they get in they go. i'll do what you advised and see if that works.

he actually like his kennel, which is surprising, but he'll go in and lay down in there to chew on his bone...probably to keep it away from our other dog who loves to steal his treats.

he's getting better about being skittish at a pretty ridiculous rate. he wrestled with my my roommate today.

regarding the food, there is a place called PC Pantry that does the same deal. i am going in there tomorrow to buy a large bag. they gave me a bunch of samples and he seemed to like two of them. im gonna post on the diet forums.

i tried taking him outside without a leash today and he stayed for a few seconds and then proceeded to bolt and go on an adventure down the street with no concern for me calling him. if i walked he walked and if i ran after him, he ran faster. not sure if he thought it was a game or what but I really want to curb the escaping habit as fast as possible.


----------

